
How to scan for secrets like API keys using a simple Python script - mackenzie-gg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYPG_9IwxJE
======
mtmail
Direct link to the product
[https://www.gitguardian.com/](https://www.gitguardian.com/)

